# wy2252 rasenmaher



## Shadime (15/1/18)

I was looking through the recipes and found a Citra Larger that used wy2252.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/recipedb-citra-lager.47753/

I cant seem to find this yeast, is there an equivalent yeast with similar characteristics?

Thanks

Shadime


----------



## Coodgee (15/1/18)

I imagine any clean lager strain would be fine. w34/70 is a good dry yeast or there are plenty of wyeast lager strains available.


----------



## Shadime (18/1/18)

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (18/1/18)

Description of it on this site. http://www.straighttothepint.com/yeast-chart/
As Coodgee said, w34/70 is fine, but this chart may help to narrow down another alternative if you really want a liquid yeast.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

i wonder if we should have a bulk buy for yeast again. wyeast is good


----------

